# Greetings from a wandering martial artist!



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 19, 2018)

Osu! Hi everyone, as my thread title suggests, I've been bouncing around the United States for the last couple of years. As a result, I haven't been able to train in any single art consistently, but I've always trained wherever I've been for the last six years. Now that I'll be settling down in one place for the foreseeable future, I'm looking forward to putting down some roots and really getting proficient in one or two styles. It will be an honor and pleasure to converse with all of you as I begin this next stage of my journey!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Anarax (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 19, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Buka (Apr 20, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Tavelin' Man.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Welcome to MT,  Look forward to your input.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 20, 2018)

Welcome mate, and osu! (Good to see an osu  ). Love to hear about your training adventures, and noticed you were born exactly 3 days after I was too hehe.

Enjoy your time here and don't be shy


----------



## Martial D (Apr 20, 2018)

Welcome, *Kwai Chang Caine.*


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 20, 2018)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> Osu! Hi everyone, as my thread title suggests, I've been bouncing around the United States for the last couple of years. As a result, I haven't been able to train in any single art consistently, but I've always trained wherever I've been for the last six years. Now that I'll be settling down in one place for the foreseeable future, I'm looking forward to putting down some roots and really getting proficient in one or two styles. It will be an honor and pleasure to converse with all of you as I begin this next stage of my journey!




Welcome aboard! What styles do you have in mind?


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 20, 2018)

wingchun100 said:


> Welcome aboard! What styles do you have in mind?



I'm actually undecided on that, and started a thread in the Japanese arts forum in order to get some input. I've studied Aikido for 6 years, but my wandering has also brought me to study Krav Maga, Shorin-Ryu Karate, American Kenpo Karate, BJJ, JJJ, and Tang Soo Do. The city I will be moving to has two JJJ schools, Aikido, and Karate, and the schools all seem good. I want to study two styles, and am trying to decide whether or not I should stop with consistent practice of Aikido in favor of the more immediately applicable karate and JJJ.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 20, 2018)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> I'm actually undecided on that, and started a thread in the Japanese arts forum in order to get some input. I've studied Aikido for 6 years, but my wandering has also brought me to study Krav Maga, Shorin-Ryu Karate, American Kenpo Karate, BJJ, JJJ, and Tang Soo Do. The city I will be moving to has two JJJ schools, Aikido, and Karate, and the schools all seem good. I want to study two styles, and am trying to decide whether or not I should stop with consistent practice of Aikido in favor of the more immediately applicable karate and JJJ.



I think a pair of striking and grappling arts is where it's at.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 20, 2018)

wingchun100 said:


> I think a pair of striking and grappling arts is where it's at.



Makes sense to me, the big question is whether the grappling art should be Aikido, which I have a more significant history with, or something more practical.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## JoeRoganforPres (Apr 20, 2018)

Greetings wanderer (I'm new here) You're like a real Musashi! Go for Kendo


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

